# Backsplatters Splitting



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 22, 2012)

Various local newspapers around the US are reporting that the infamous 'backsplatter' scanners are leaving major airports.

Here are some links:

Article in LA Times

From CBS 2 in NYC

From the Cicago Tribune


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 23, 2012)

The TSA claims they simply take too long. Folks like me request the overly vigorous (but slightly less carcinogenic) groping session over the x-ray machines anyway, so I guess you have us to thank for this. :lol: Those backscatter x-ray scanners are still here in Texas last time I checked, although my last few flights didn't require having to go through any or to opt out thanks to priority security lanes that apparently don't require walking through such scanners. So far as I can tell it's mainly larger blue city airports where the x-ray machines are being removed, only to be dumped in smaller and more welcoming red state airports.

Recently I had the option to go through the cell phone radiation style millimeter wave version and didn't bother with requesting the grouping on that one. Less of an issue with exposure and privacy with those models, based on my understanding anyway. In any case based on what I've heard both types of scanners apparently have flaky track records with false positives that leave staff desensitized to real threats over time while also having multiple blind spots that are likely to miss an adversary who is willing to insert a weapon or explosive device into one or more body cavities. Newer versions may be able to fix some of the inherent problems but you'll probably never detect a truly determined adversary who is willing to implant something into his or her flesh in a way that mimics conventional biological abnormalities or deformities.


----------



## SP&S (Oct 23, 2012)

Sadly, what we as a country fail to grasp is the simple truth: no scanners, no patdowns, no animals, no profiling, no anything will ever provide absolute protection from a clever and determined, deranged mind.

IMHO the best protection comes from intelligent profiling. Not racial or ethnic, but rather by actions and mannerisms. Unfortunately, this takes competent, trained personnel - much of them undercover - and is more difficult to implement compared to buying the latest gizmo.


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 16, 2012)

Naked Scanner Maker Accused Of Manipulating Tests To Make Scans Look Less Invasive



> We'd heard a number of reports about how the TSA was already either retrofitting the various naked scanners or moving on to less privacy invasive versions, but there were two interesting points to come out some Congressional hearings on the devices yesterday. First, apparently there is some concern that the makers of the Rapiscan machine (and, yes, it still amazes me that anyone thought that was a good name), OSI Systems, may have "manipulated" tests in order to claim that the machines did not invade travelers' privacy:
> 
> ...
> 
> The other bit of news? The TSA has admitted that it has simply put a bunch of these machines in storage -- 91 machines, worth $14 million -- because of related privacy concerns.


----------



## jis (Nov 16, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> The TSA claims they simply take too long. Folks like me request the overly vigorous (but slightly less carcinogenic) groping session over the x-ray machines anyway, so I guess you have us to thank for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oddly enough, AFAICT at least one very large Blue State bi-state agency never acquired any X-Ray scanner. They just went for Millimeter Wave. At least that is the impression I get from using various Security checkpoints at Newark and JFK. And that too half the time, when things are ally crowded they simply bypass those expensive devices and fall back upon the much faster traditional scanners. And as Texas points out, Pre-Check lanes simply do not have any of these fancy new gizmos. Afterall walking through one of those with your belt on and pocket full of stuff will send them berserk!

maybe some semblance of sanity will prevail eventually afterall.


----------

